

The State of Consumer Technology at the End of 2014 - gzapico
http://stratechery.com/2014/state-consumer-technology-end-2014/

======
ommunist
I'd rather not put epochs according to release of OSes or pocket gadgets. The
state of consumers technology clearly lacks things like consumer drones -
exploded in 2014 and forced the UK to adopt some new laws for example. It
lacks statement of universal adoption of cloud computing. Apple uses Microsoft
Azure cloud a lot, ironically. It lacks story of fundamental shift of attitude
of consumers to personal data, with Health API in iOS Apple is aware of your
every heartbeat and you seem ok with that.

------
jsutton
The article doesn't mention virtual/augmented reality (besides a passing
comment about Oculus), which I think is a viable contender for the next epoch.

------
kken
Home computers? Something US missing...

